# Summer 2012 Brides :)



## toffee87

Who's getting married summer next year?xxxx


----------



## anita123

I AM :) in June 2012 and i cant wait!! so much so i was so tempted to move my date forward lol!!!


----------



## toffee87

He he, I'm uber excited :)

I need other brides to talk too :)

Only 17 months away x


----------



## mama2b

I will, hopefully May 2012 in Cyprus !


----------



## jenwren83

Me too! Hopefully July 2012 :)


----------



## toffee87

Yaaaay :)


----------



## anita123

oh i'm so excited too!!! i cant wait! have nearly all the big things booked now just have to save up for it :) When u getting married broody21?


----------



## toffee87

June 21st : D


----------



## anita123

ooh im june 23rd!!! me and OH 5yrs together the day we get married :)


----------



## Micro84

Im getting married 2-6-12, really excited - can actually say its going to be next year now!! 

What has everyone booked, planned, designed so far?! Should I be worried?!


----------



## anita123

I have booked all the big things now like the church, videographer, photographer, cars, band, dj and mother in law to be is doing our invites for us!! just saving up now to pay for everything!


----------



## toffee87

That answers my question, was going to ask if you can book other stuff before the 12 months.

We've only booked the venue, we're having the whole day there.

When are you dress hunting? I'm very eager lol.


----------



## xxleannexx

im Aug 25th 2012, so excited to say next year now!

We have the venue and photographer booked so far. When is everyone else starting there dress shopping, im wanting to start in the next couple of months but not sure if this is too early?? x


----------



## toffee87

When I went for a peek in autumn last year, the shop said they had already had orders for 2012. I'm going to start in a month, I want to try lots :)


----------



## xxleannexx

oooh how exciting def going to stick to my plan then and start in couple of months as i want to try lots too x


----------



## w8ing4bean

*15th July 2012  would have been together 4 years on that day 

got my dress, the cars, venue, photographer, toastmaster, dj, cake, sort of bridesmaids dresses... got flowers to sort eeeekk!! and would help if OH decided on best man and ushers lol!!!

started looking aroung for honeymoon ideas, reallllly like the look of Jamaica

xxxx*


----------



## toffee87

Blimey, you're very organised :)


----------



## w8ing4bean

*lol, it helps that my mum has taken it on as her project lol!!! 

but i wanna get it all sorted and organised early, i tend to panic and stress a lot so ive decided to be a chilled bride......................lets see how long that lasts *


----------



## Micro84

OMG! I need to get busy, haha! Ive got venue booked, its a good starting point I guess!! I can't wait to start trying on dresses, im going to take my mum, sister and best friend! I want tears when ive found 'the one'!!!!


----------



## w8ing4bean

*i am so in love with my dress...got it after 2 trips out looking, but even the girl in the shop said "this is the one, i cant better it" and she has now banned me from looking at any others, got 18 months to go haha!*


----------



## toffee87

It probably isn't too early, good point, we need to be chilled :)


----------



## w8ing4bean

*glad ive got most of the major things out the way. but when it comes to the minor details and finalising everything im probs gonna stress out! *


----------



## honeybee2

..sorry totally not my thread but I just wanted to agree with the above. my wedding is coming up in the summer and its the little details that are freaking me out!


----------



## w8ing4bean

*i keep thinking about favours and chair covers...and ive got 18 months to go!! *


----------



## Feltzy

Our weddings all booked for 3 June 2012, I can't wait! I'm glad I've got lots of chill out time before the organising begins, and lots of time to shift some weight!


----------



## Feltzy

Just read the rest of the thread and I'm stressing now because everyone else seems to have so much booked! We've only booked the venue and the church, photographers were telling me at a wedding fayre they were already taking 2012 bookings but I thought they were just trying to make me book! Looks like I need to start looking around....


----------



## w8ing4bean

*Feltzy, i really wouldnt panic too much  ive been engaged since may, and OH has only just got round to asking his best man and hes only decided on one usher so far. So while some bits are organised...theres still a loooooooong way to go lol xx*


----------



## honeybee2

when I say little deatils Im more on about timings, lace trimming, where people will sit, table plan, bra strap marks, photograph must haves, the first dance, if the ceremony music will flow nicely etc etc etc x


----------



## princessellie

i showd paul my wedding notebook last night and he got all excited about the little details, was saying to me oooh can we make a table plan, i said not really we dont know whos coming, so he said its ok can we just guess wholl come, so we set off making one, after doing top table and families tables he said ohhh this is too hard, we dont know whos gna come...yeh...like i said :dohh:

men! haha x


----------



## honeybee2

men :dohh:


----------



## w8ing4bean

*hahaha!! oh god i am dreading the table plan. we're in danger of ending up with a singles table...a table of people we dont know who to put with who!!! *


----------



## princessellie

paul wanted a kids table :dohh: no thanks, i want someone there to make sure those kids behave!!!!


----------



## anita123

i have my dress already! it was the 1st one i saw and fell for it straight away!! 

ooh table plans, we've done a very rough draft of it but it keeps changing, think i;ll leave that for nearer the time lol!!! everyone keeps callin me mad cos i'm countin down the days hehe!! im just so excited! 

going to see the priest on monday - should be fun!


----------



## w8ing4bean

*i realllllly cannot wait, we popped into the travel agent today to get some ideas for honeymoon, sooo excited  *


----------



## anita123

aww im so glad im not the only one who is excited :) we've decided we're going to put money into doing the house up instead of having a honeymoon abroad so looking at going to Scotland, which im quite happy about as i really want to go there!!! 

so what kind of venue is everybody having? my reception is going to be on an island :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

im having a nice hotel :) x


----------



## w8ing4bean

*im getting married at a zoo! (port lympne, for any kent people!) its got a big mansion where they do the weddings, im sooooo excited  such a beautiful place. and then Jamaica for honeymoon xx*


----------



## honeybee2

Jamaica sounds lush!


----------



## w8ing4bean

*i really cannot wait, hope the next 18 months fly by lol xx*


----------



## toffee87

I've booked an appointment for trying on dresses, not for another month x


----------



## w8ing4bean

*trying on dresses is the most magical experience, makes u feel like a princess. cant wait til mine is ready and i can go back in and put it on x*


----------



## toffee87

I tried a couple last autumn, but it'll be much better now the date is booked. Going to a shop which has 300 x


----------



## 21p1eco

can i join in? we have moved our date forward so i am a 2012 summer bride now!!


----------



## toffee87

Yep :)

Yaaaay, there are lots of us now. Post your dates and I'll put them on the first post :)


----------



## 21p1eco

not booked yet but we want 4th august


----------



## anita123

23rd June :) 

Was at a wedding fair today and it has me even more excited now :D


----------



## Feltzy

w8ing4bean said:


> *Feltzy, i really wouldnt panic too much  ive been engaged since may, and OH has only just got round to asking his best man and hes only decided on one usher so far. So while some bits are organised...theres still a loooooooong way to go lol xx*

We've been engaged for 5 years and he still doesn't know who they're gonna be lol. I've got my bm's all sorted, I keep trying to speak colour schemes with him but he says we don't need to think about that yet, men!

I think we're going to Florida for our honeymoon as we have the 2 kiddies to think about too, plus its somewhere we've always wanted to go. I'm not sure about the weather in Florida in June though so I'll need to look into that, I think it might be the rainy season!


----------



## toffee87

Not sure about the Florida weather, but when we went in August it would pee it down in the afternoon for a matter of minutes and then it was sunny :)


----------



## notjustyet

I'm getting married on 1st June 2012! Cannot wait!

So far I have booked the venue (the whole day will be there) and the photographer. Everything else has just gone into the wedding folder for later. There will be about 100 there for the day and 150 for the night and my colour theme is pinks and purples.


----------



## chelseaharvey

Im meant to be getting married on 9th June 2012.

Last June we booked it, we booked/paid deposit for:

Venue
DJ
Chair covers & sashes

I have bought things like bags for my candy bar. Necklace & bracelets for my flowergirls.

I then fell pregnant in the August, so wedding saving stopped & we then started to do work on the house, trying to get loads done b4 the baby came tried to finish the house off... We have had to spend out so much since October all cosmetic stuff that you dont see..

I/we still need to throw about another 4k at the house - the baby comes in 10 weeks so it isnt going to happen ie finishing off what we want to. Also OH hardly worked Nov & only worked 9 days in Dec in total so we lost so much money & had to dip into savings to pay bills

From Jan we decided to crack on & start saving we need to save about £1000 a month, it is do-able but means that we would have to stop going out as often - im use to having a certain of disposable amount a month (so would struggle) but i could/would do it.

However, Jan time my dad said to us that he wanted the money back we borrowed for a deposit for the house £8,000 as he is doing a house up big extension & needs the money, so i think we are going to have to put the wedding back another year...... 

I cant afford to give my dad back his money (certain amount each month) plus put the money away for the wedding & try to do the house as well. Its just not do-able & also would stress us out trying to save for the wedding as well. OH doesnt want me to work loads like i was planning anyway, i do promo work & was going to back a few days a week (if possible) but OH doesnt want me to leave the baby & put him into nursery....

I guess i need to phone the venue & ask to put it back a year, i was thinking of phoning them in June & seeing how money goes how much we can put away each month until then & maybe make a few cut backs but i think June would be to late to let them know, they would easily fill our spot though & then just move our date to 2013

I am gutted but i dont want us to be put under loads of stress especially with a new baby & also summer times is the best months for us winter times or some months we may/would not be able to afford to put anything away, like Dec 10 we didnt even earn enough to cover our bills

I def dont want to have to majorly comprimise on our big day, i only plan on getting married the once i want the day i have always wanted, so if putting it back a year to do this is what i have to do i guess i do :-(

I have wedding insurance if they get funny but as im not cancelling it completley just delaying for a year i think they will be fine... *When do i tell them though*


----------



## toffee87

I would think as soon as you have changed the date x


----------



## w8ing4bean

*omg i am so jealous i love florida!! went in october 2009 and it was record breaking weather over there lol*


----------



## xxleannexx

wow there is loads of us... so exciting. The one thing iam stressting over majorly at the moment is the colour scheme. Our main room is pale blue and white so want something to in with this and cant think of anything really....any ideas??? 

Whats everyones elses colour scheme is you have thought of one yet?


----------



## Feltzy

w8ing4bean said:


> *omg i am so jealous i love florida!! went in october 2009 and it was record breaking weather over there lol*

I think we're going to delay the honeymoon and have it later in the year when the weather is better. We've wanted to go to Florida for years I can't wait!


----------



## anita123

we are going to scotland for our honeymoon!!! ALways wanted to go there! 
Our colour theme is black and white.....problem is i got one bridesmaid who is being funny about it!! Oh well.... hows everyones plans coming along?


----------



## darkNlovely

Hello ladies,

Funny thing I recently made a post about being a pregnant bride, many said it's fine but I have made the executive decision to put the wedding off until summer 2012 because I never envisioned myself being a pregnant bride. 

so yea I am a part of the club and I am excited.


----------



## Feltzy

darkNlovely said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Funny thing I recently made a post about being a pregnant bride, many said it's fine but I have made the executive decision to put the wedding off until summer 2012 because I never envisioned myself being a pregnant bride.
> 
> so yea I am a part of the club and I am excited.

Congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Arlandria

I'm not quite the summer, but were getting married 15th Sep 2012 :) :)


----------



## camilitary

Can I join?? Technically I am not getting married in 2012 b/c I am already legally married but we are renewing our vows and having our actual ceremony for our 5 year wedding anniversary on July 7th 2012


----------



## dani_tinks

May 2012 bride here! hehee x


----------



## charmedlassie

anita123 said:


> ooh im june 23rd!!! me and OH 5yrs together the day we get married :)

Thats the same as me! Well the 5 years part, our date is 13th August :D :happydance:


----------



## anita123

aww there are so many people on here getting married next yr!!! do you all have much left to organise?


----------



## toffee87

Looking at dresses tomorrow :)


----------



## anita123

Ooooh how did it go broody21? did u see any nice ones?


----------



## toffee87

I did thanks, I certainly found the sort of style that suits me best  not found the dress though hehe x


----------



## anita123

aww but at least u know what style u want and its a good excuse to go round a few more wedding dress shops :D


----------



## toffee87

Photographer booked  how's everyone else getting on?


----------



## anita123

ooh cool broody21! we havent much more sorted but i have gained another bridesmaid and groomsman! I felt like i was leaving my youngest brother out a bit so we asked him to be a groomsman so i've asked my cousin to be a bridesmaid! (this didnt go down too well initially with one of my other bridesmaids!) 

Now im just trying to think of what sortof things i can get as gifts for the bridesmaids and bestmen!!! Any ideas? 

You much left to sort?


----------



## toffee87

Also found a dress


----------

